

How to cheat on reddit so that your site gets mostly up votes. - amichail

I'm assuming here that many users will be using a bookmarklet/toolbar to vote a site up or down.<p>The idea is to have two links associated with your site, a positive link and a negative link.<p>When a user is on your site, you have an algorithm to determine whether his/her experience is likely positive or negative.  If positive, you use the positive link.  If negative, you switch him/her over to the negative link.<p>A happy user will likely vote up on the positive link.  An unhappy user will likely vote down on the negative link.  And so your positive link makes the front page.
======
eru
Nice idea. I wonder how well one can predict how happy a user will be. Perhaps
there is a distinctive pattern in the length of the visit? Or how fast someone
clicks through your site?

Still you need some traffic in the first place.

------
bouncingsoul
Or you could skip the magic algorithm altogether and just show both widgets on
the page, positioned and cropped in such a way that upvotes affect the
positive link and downvotes the negative.

